# Diverse Fragen zu gestalterischen Umsetzungen



## umar420 (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

kann einer mir bei backround helfen 

link zu meiner webseite: http://umar420.um.funpic.de/WWW.PLAYKHA.ORG/HTML/

Weil wenn ich runter scrole ist das bacround zu ende, wie kann ich den so einstellen das es immer wiederholt aber die user sollen es nicht mitbekommen das es wiederholt ?


----------



## Alex_T (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
sowas kannst du mit dem CSS-Befehl "Background-repeat" realisieren.
background-repeat:repeat-x;           hintergrund wird in x-Richtung wiederholt
background-repeat:repeat-y;           hintergrund wird in y-Richtung wiederholt
background-repeat:no-repeat;         hintergrund wird nicht wiederholt

sollte so klappen - noch viel Erfolg mit deiner Site.


----------



## umar420 (31. Juli 2010)

Alex_T hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> sowas kannst du mit dem CSS-Befehl "Background-repeat" realisieren.
> background-repeat:repeat-x;           hintergrund wird in x-Richtung wiederholt
> background-repeat:repeat-y;           hintergrund wird in y-Richtung wiederholt
> ...




Ich habe es in css eingetragen aber es wird nichts, wie muss ich es genau machen ?

Weil ich habe es in css so eingetragen :

backround {

background-repeat:repeat-x; 
background-repeat:repeat-y;
}


----------



## CPoly (31. Juli 2010)

1."background" ist kein gültiger css Selektor
2.Du überschreibst dir die Angabe selbst. Lediglich die zweite würde übernommen werden
3.Alex_T hat noch "background-repeat:repeat;" vergessen. Dadurch wird in beide Achsen wiederholt.
4.Kann das nicht funktionieren, weil du überhaupt kein Hintergrundbild verwendest, sondern ein Bild (img-Tag), welches auf 100% Höhe und Breite eingestellt ist.

Also ich weiß selbst nicht, wie man dir jetzt helfen könnte. Du müsstest dich erstmal etwas mit HTML und CSS auseinandersetzen.

Edit:
Eine Lösung die definitiv nicht empfehlenswert ist, aber der Weg des geringsten Widerstandes:
Ändere bei dem img-Tag "position:absolute;" zu "position:fixed;".


----------



## umar420 (31. Juli 2010)

CPoly hat gesagt.:


> 1."background" ist kein gültiger css Selektor
> 2.Du überschreibst dir die Angabe selbst. Lediglich die zweite würde übernommen werden
> 3.Alex_T hat noch "background-repeat:repeat;" vergessen. Dadurch wird in beide Achsen wiederholt.
> 4.Kann das nicht funktionieren, weil du überhaupt kein Hintergrundbild verwendest, sondern ein Bild (img-Tag), welches auf 100% Höhe und Breite eingestellt ist.
> ...




Danke damit hat es auch geklppt.

Ich würde mal fragen meine web seite wird bei alle browser gezeigt und ohne unterschied nur bei netscape dort wird nur die navigationsleiste gezeigt auch falsch. Warum ist das denn so


----------



## Alex_T (31. Juli 2010)

ich denke, dass er sich bereits mit HTML auseinandersetzt, sonst würde er die Seite ja nicht betreiben .

Also du machst folgendes:
du legst den Hintergrund im Body-Tag fest (über CSS) und verwendest dann eine der geposteten Varianten.
Ein Beispiel

```
<body style='background-image:url(dein Pfad zum Bild); background-repeat:repeat-y;'>
```

ich hab jetzt einfach mal in y-Richtung wiederholen lassen, da ich ja nicht weiß welche Bedingungen dein Bild erfüllt. Falls das nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis führt, dann einfach mit den anderen Befehlen anpassen...

P.S. ich würde zu bplaced wechseln - da gibts keine Werbung


----------



## CPoly (31. Juli 2010)

umar420 hat gesagt.:


> Ichg würde mal fragen meine web seite wird bei alle browser gezeigt und ohne unterschied nur bei netscape dort wird nur die navigationsleiste gezeigt auch falsch. Warum ist das denn so



Bitte achte auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung und auf Interpunktionen. Dein Satz zu verstehen erfordert schon einige Konzentration.

Meinst du *den* Netscape Browser, der seit Jahren praktisch ausgestorben ist und dessen Entwicklung und Support vor über zwei Jahren eingestellt wurde?


----------



## umar420 (31. Juli 2010)

CPoly hat gesagt.:


> Bitte achte auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung und auf Interpunktionen. Dein Satz zu verstehen erfordert schon einige Konzentration.
> 
> Meinst du *den* Netscape Browser, der seit Jahren praktisch ausgestorben ist und dessen Entwicklung und Support vor über zwei Jahren eingestellt wurde?



Ja ich meine Den borwser netscape, aber wenn du schon sagst das er ausgestorben ist dann brauche ich keine gedanken zu machen, weil bei allen anderen bowser klappt alles soweit.

Ich wolte mich auch bei euch bedanken ihr seit echt klasse ein gutes team und das moto past sehr gut zu der webseite "User helfen Usern". 

Ich bin sehr neu bei Html. Ich wolte nur bissien lernen wie es alles so funksuniert. Es ist schon bissien schwer mit den html auseinder zu setzen.

Ich hoffe es wird euch nicht stören, wenn ich mehr mals um was frage.

Hallo,

ich wollte fragen ich habe gerade gesehen bei einer web seite dort stehen das ich einige fehler iun web seite habe. Aber ich sehe keine fehler mehr. Kann da einer mir helfen 

http://validator.w3.org/check?verbose=1&uri=http://umar420.um.funpic.de/WWW.PLAYKHA.ORG/HTML/


----------



## Alex_T (31. Juli 2010)

hier mal ein paar Beispiele:


```
</html>
</body><img src=...
```
so gesehen in deinem Quelltext -> du kannst kein schließendes Body-Tag nach einem schließenden HTML-Tag schreiben, da HTML das Letzte schließende Tag einer HTML-Seite ist.


```
<div style="background-image:url(background3.jpg); margin:30px; padding:400px">
```

dieses div-Tag wurde beispielsweie nicht geschlossen...


----------



## umar420 (31. Juli 2010)

Alex_T hat gesagt.:


> hier mal ein paar Beispiele:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Hallo,

sory ich komme irgend wie nicht mehr mit. ich weis garnicht wo was ich schreiben soll. Es tut mir wirklich leid ich komme echt nicht mehr mit.

Löschen den beitrag


----------



## Alex_T (31. Juli 2010)

Grüße,

also dann back to the basics. Eine HTML-Seite ist wie folgt aufgebaut (grob)


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Hier steht der Titel der Seite</title>
</head>
<body>

<!-- Hier kann der weiterführende Inhalt rein //-->
</body>
</html>
```

zwischen den Body-Tags (<body>...</body>) kannst du schreiben, was du willst.
Was du jedoch nicht machen kannst, ist den Body nach dem HTML anzuordnen, da der Body ja in den "Rahmen" eingebettet werden muss (Man kann sich das ähnlich, wie bei Ebenen vorstellen, die übereinander angeordnet werden...)


----------



## umar420 (31. Juli 2010)

Alex_T hat gesagt.:


> Grüße,
> 
> also dann back to the basics. Eine HTML-Seite ist wie folgt aufgebaut (grob)
> 
> ...



Danke das mur gehlofen hast ich habe so eingetragen wie es du geschrieben hast. Aber der Valitor zeigt noch immer fehler sind das nicht bissien viel. Aber der zeigt bei jede web seite die ich eingebe auch wenn ich http://www.google.de eingebe da sagt er auch fehler


----------



## Alex_T (31. Juli 2010)

Also auf Erfahrungswerte über Validatoren kann ich jetzt persönlich nicht zurückgreifen, da ich sowas für meine Seiten noch nie benutzt habe.
Ich sage mal so, wenn alle Sicherheitslücken geschlossen sind und alles so funktioniert, wie es soll, dann kann man das auch ruhen lassen.
Nicht das man hier noch nen Kontrollzwang bekommt .


----------



## CPoly (31. Juli 2010)

Bei vielen Webseiten ist es so. Auch *jede* Webseite, die ich bisher gesehen habe, welche diese tollen "Valides HTML"-Angeber-Buttons eingebaut hatte, war eben nicht valide.
Du kannst es auch gerne mal mit meiner Seite testen. Ich behaupte mal, dass alle Unterseiten valide sind 
http://validator.w3.org/check?verbose=1&uri=http://www.circle-driver.de/

Wenn eine Seite valide ist, kann man zumindest das als Fehlerquelle ausschließen. Denn falsch gesetzte Tags sind nicht selten der Grund für Darstellungsfehler.


----------



## umar420 (31. Juli 2010)

Alex_T hat gesagt.:


> Also auf Erfahrungswerte über Validatoren kann ich jetzt persönlich nicht zurückgreifen, da ich sowas für meine Seiten noch nie benutzt habe.
> Ich sage mal so, wenn alle Sicherheitslücken geschlossen sind und alles so funktioniert, wie es soll, dann kann man das auch ruhen lassen.
> Nicht das man hier noch nen Kontrollzwang bekommt .



ja du hast recht ich glaube auf das ding auch nicht nur einer hat ganze zeit bei anderen forum gesagt das ich meine html code bzw. fehler verbessern soll.

Ich wollte etwas fragen wie kann ich eine rahmen machen? z.b bei der web seite: http://www.hd-area.org/?pg=2&s=default

Da wird auch von film bild gezeigt und beschreibung. Wie kann ich den so was erstellen in html 

hallo,

ich wollte fragen wie kann ich ein grafik recht/links unten/oben bewegen 

ich habe den code 

<center>
<img src="RAHMEN00.png"; width="700" height="450">
</center>


bedanke schon mal im vorau.


----------



## Maik (1. August 2010)

Hi,

da deine einzelnen Fragen vielmehr auf die technische Umsetzung mittels der Formatierungssprache CSS abzielen, verschiebe ich dein Thema mit neuem Betreff entsprechend in das dafür vorgesehene Fachforum.



umar420 hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte etwas fragen wie kann ich eine rahmen machen? z.b bei der web seite: http://www.hd-area.org/?pg=2&s=default



Geht's dir um die Boxen mit den abgerundeten Ecken?

Ein Blick in den frei zugänglichen HTML- und CSS-Code offenbart dir doch, wie es dort realisiert wurde.

Hier die relevanten Auszüge zum Aufbau dieser Boxen:

HTML-Code:


```
<div class="topbox">

<!-- Boxheader Links -->
<div class="boxlinks">
<div id="title" class="title">

...</div>

<div class="topinfo title">...
</div></div>

<!-- Boxheader Links Ende -->

<!-- Boxheader Rechts -->
<div class="boxrechts">
...
</div></div>
<!-- Boxheader Rechts Ende -->


<div class="download">
<!-- Cover  -->
<div class="cover" style="text-align: left">
<a href="..." target="_blank"><img style="border: 0pt none; float: left; margin-right: 15px; width: 200px;" alt="..." src="..."></a>

<!-- Cover Ende -->


<!-- Download Info -->
<div class="beschreibung">
...
</div>
<!-- Download Info Ende -->
</div></div>

<!-- Box Unten -->
<div class="dlbottom">
...
<div class="weiterlesen">...</div>
</div>
<!-- Box Unten Ende -->
```

CSS-Code - entgegen dem Original-Stylesheet in chronologischer Reihenfolge der Klassenbezeichner:


```
.topbox {
    background: url(grafik/titlevm9r.png) no-repeat;
    width: 549px;
    position: relative;
    height: 60px;
    padding-left:8px;
}
.boxlinks {
    width:443px;
    height: 60px;
}
.title {
    padding-top:14px;
}
.topinfo {
    padding-top:2px;
    padding-left:11px;
    color: #FFFFFF;
}
.boxrechts {
    padding-left:476px;
    margin-top: -19px;
    color: #abd1ed;
}
.download {
        line-height:15px;
        width:545px;
    background-color:#FFFFFF;
    border:2px solid #9A9899;
    margin-top:-2px;
}
.cover {
        padding:10px;
        min-height: 170px;
        overflow: hidden;
}
.dlbottom {
    background:url(grafik/bottomamcy.png) no-repeat;
    padding-top:6px;
    padding-left:11px;
    width:538px;
    height:70px;
    color:#CFCFCF;
}
.weiterlesen {
        left: 460px;
        top: -13px;
        position: relative;
        width: 0px;
}
```

Die beiden verwendeten Grafiken:
http://www.hd-area.org/grafik/titlevm9r.png
http://www.hd-area.org/grafik/bottomamcy.png


Zum Thema "Runde Ecken" kann ich dir zusätzlich diese Links empfehlen:


25 Rounded Corners Techniques with CSS
CSS Rounded Corners 'Roundup'
Runde und andere Ecken

Und wenn du den Quellcode einer entdeckten Website analysieren möchtest, sind dir hierbei die Firefox-Addons Firebug und Web Developer behilflich.



umar420 hat gesagt.:


> ich wollte fragen wie kann ich ein grafik recht/links unten/oben bewegen
> 
> ich habe den code
> 
> ...


Kannst du deine Frage bitte etwas spezifizieren, was du dir hier unter "bewegen" vorstellst?

mfg Maik


----------



## umar420 (1. August 2010)

Hallo,

Danke maik das du geantwortet hast und mein tehma auch in richtigen fach verschoben hast vielen dank. 

Mein Web Seite Link:  http://umar420.um.funpic.de/WWW.PLAYKHA.ORG/HTML/

Ich möchte den suchfeld button belibig bewegen zb. ich möchte den button recht unten haben oder links unten wie kann ich den so was bei html machen. ?


----------



## Maik (1. August 2010)

Mit der Auszeichnungssprache HTML kannst du das nicht umsetzen, sondern ebenfalls mit CSS (http://de.selfhtml.org/css/index.htm) 

Damit deine Positionsangaben *left* und *top* überhaupt Wirkung zeigen, ist eine Angabe zur Positionsart (siehe http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/positionierung.htm#position) erforderlich - in diesem Beispiel hab ich mal analog zum Navigationsmenü *position:fixed* gewählt und *top* gegen *bottom* ausgetauscht:


```
<img src="http://umar420.um.funpic.de/WWW.PLAYKHA.ORG/HTML/SUCH%20FELD.png" style="width: 20%; height: 20%; left: 0; bottom: 0; position: fixed; " />

<img src="http://umar420.um.funpic.de/WWW.PLAYKHA.ORG/HTML/SUCH%20FELD.png" style="width: 20%; height: 20%; right: 0; bottom: 0; position: fixed; " />
```

mfg Maik


----------



## umar420 (1. August 2010)

Ich habe die code einetragen und auch versucht aber da kann ich auch nicht belibig positionieren.

Hier kannst du sehen was er aus den code gemacht hat.

http://umar420.um.funpic.de/WWW.PLAYKHA.ORG/HTML/


----------



## Maik (1. August 2010)

umar420 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe die code einetragen und auch versucht aber da kann ich auch nicht belibig positionieren.
> 
> Hier kannst du sehen was er aus den code gemacht hat.
> 
> http://umar420.um.funpic.de/WWW.PLAYKHA.ORG/HTML/


Aber sicher kannst du das, wenn du in der *left*-Regel die fehlende Einheit *px* ergänzst 

Auf die Angabe zur Maßeinheit darf nur in dem Fall verzichtet werden, wenn der Eigenschaftswert "0" beträgt. 

Dies gilt grundsätzlich für alle CSS-Eigenschaften, die eine numerische Angabe erwarten, wie beispielsweise u.a.  auch border, margin, oder padding.

mfg Maik


----------



## umar420 (1. August 2010)

Danke es hat geklappt. Ich arbeite ja auf rechner bzw. Pc und wenn ich dort die einstellung zum positionierung mache und anpasse mit bildschrim zeigt ja alles in odernung. Wenn ich auf leptop nach schaue zeigt er mir die selbe grafik sekwecht


----------



## Maik (1. August 2010)

Das liegt  an deinen relativen Bilddimensionen *width:20%* und *height:20%*, die sich in dieser Form auf die Breite und Höhe des Viewports (Anzeigebereich) im Browser beziehen.

mfg Maik


----------



## umar420 (1. August 2010)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Das liegt  an deinen relativen Bilddimensionen *width:20%* und *height:20%*, die sich in dieser Form auf die Breite und Höhe des Viewports (Anzeigebereich) im Browser beziehen.
> 
> mfg Maik


 
Und wie kann ich so was beseitigen ?

Weil ansonsten sieht es net gut aus, wenn ein user das anders bekommt und der andere anders


----------



## Maik (1. August 2010)

Wie wäre es mit einer deutlich kleiner dimensionierten Grafik anstelle von "813px × 633px"?

Ansonsten gibst du eine absolute Breite (px) an:

```
<img src="http://umar420.um.funpic.de/WWW.PLAYKHA.ORG/HTML/SUCH%20FELD.png" style="width: 220px;  right: 0; bottom: 0; position: fixed; " />
```

Die *height*-Regel entfällt hier, damit der Browser beim Herunterskalieren die Höhe im Verhältnis zur Breite ermittelt, und das Bild so seine Proportionen beibehält.

Quotient des Seitenverhältnis ermitteln:

```
633px / 813px = 0.779
```

Höhenermittlung:

```
220px * 0.779 = 171.292px
```

mfg Maik


----------



## umar420 (1. August 2010)

aha danke man du bist echt klasse. Aber ich habe noch ein problem. Sondern wenn ich den suchlauf feld hoch bringe ist er in leptop zu hoch gegensatz zu pc. In pc ist das feld zu unten und in leptop ist das in genauen bereich ?

http://umar420.um.funpic.de/WWW.PLAYKHA.ORG/HTML/


----------



## Maik (1. August 2010)

Ich würde es mal anstelle von *bottom:200px* mit *top:...px* versuchen.

mfg Maik


----------



## umar420 (1. August 2010)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde es mal anstelle von *bottom:200px* mit *top:...px* versuchen.
> 
> mfg Maik



Danke es hat geklappt, aber wie immer ist es immer ein problem übrig tut mir wirklich leid lol.

jetzt zeigt der leptop den suchfeld zu weit links und bei pc ist es alles richtig nur ich würde bissien nach links verschieben, aber dann ist im leptop der logo zu weit nach links  ?


http://umar420.um.funpic.de/WWW.PLAYKHA.ORG/HTML/


----------



## Maik (1. August 2010)

umar420 hat gesagt.:


> Danke es hat geklappt, aber wie immer ist es immer ein problem übrig tut mir wirklich leid lol.
> 
> jetzt zeigt der leptop den suchfeld zu weit links und bei pc ist es alles richtig nur ich würde bissien nach links verschieben, aber dann ist im leptop der logo zu weit nach links  ?
> 
> ...


 
Die entsprechende Lösung für die Positionierung auf der X-Achse hättest du eigentlich von selbst aus meiner letzten Antwort ableiten können.

mfg Maik


----------



## umar420 (1. August 2010)

servus,

sory ich verstehe das mit x axe nicht wie muss ich das eintragen


----------



## Maik (1. August 2010)

Der Begriff "X-Achse" für die horizontale Ausrichtung sagt dir nichts? 

Das Koordinatensystem im zweidimensionalen Raum

In deinem Problem zuvor haben wir uns auf der "Y-Achse" bewegt.

mfg Maik


----------



## umar420 (1. August 2010)

achso ich weis was du meinst das gibst ja uahc bei 3d sachen die x und y achse also richtung ist das oder ?


----------



## Maik (1. August 2010)

Eins und eins kannst du doch zusammenzählen, oder?

Wenn *right* dir Probleme bereitet, nutzt du  *left*, so wie du vorhin *bottom* gegen *top* getauscht hast. 

mfg Maik


----------



## umar420 (1. August 2010)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Der Begriff "X-Achse" für die horizontale Ausrichtung sagt dir nichts?
> 
> Das Koordinatensystem im zweidimensionalen Raum
> 
> ...


 
Danke man was soll ich sagen du bist genial.

Ich kenne mich hier kaum aber jetzt habe ich gemerkt es ligt acuh an achse manchmal gut das ich was gelernt habe. Naja ich habe jetzt erst mal aufgehört zu arbeiten lol bin seit morgen auf seite. Ich hoffe dich stört nicht wenn ich mit neuen probleme wieder auftauche oder


----------



## umar420 (3. August 2010)

Servus,

Ich wollte nach fragen wie kann ich eine bild hochlade button in html erstellen?
Und wie kann ich den so einrichten das hochgeladen bild von breite und höhe in einer bestimmte position anpasst. Und wie kann ich die größe bestimmen von ein bild ?


----------



## SpiceLab (3. August 2010)

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/formulare/datei_upload.htm

Alle weiteren Fragen, die die Dimensionierung der hochzuladenen Bilder betreffen, sind ein Fall fürs PHP-Forum (http://www.tutorials.de/php/).


----------



## umar420 (6. August 2010)

Hallo,

Ich wollte nach fragen warum meine navigationsleiste bei mozila und opera ganz in ordenung gezeigt wird, aber warum zeigt er die leiste bei Internet Explore immer unter der Banner ****?

MEIN  WEBSEITE LINK : http://umar420.um.funpic.de/WWW.PLAYKHA.ORG/HTML/


----------



## SpiceLab (6. August 2010)

Welche IE-Version ist betroffen?

Und wie stellt sich der Fehler konkret dar?


----------



## umar420 (6. August 2010)

spicelab hat gesagt.:


> Welche IE-Version ist betroffen?
> 
> Und wie stellt sich der Fehler konkret dar?


 

Es ist IE Version 8. 

Und der fehler ist wenn ich auf navigation button drücke dann sind die submenü unter der banner ich sehe die nicht und kann auch nicht anklicken.


----------



## Alex_T (6. August 2010)

das ganze tritt bei mir aber auch im Firefox auf und liegt daran, dass der z-index nicht oder falsch gesetzt wurde.
Ein Layer mit der höheren Zahl liegt über dem Layer mit der niedrigeren Zahl.


----------



## SpiceLab (6. August 2010)

Da sollte dieses HTML-Attribut im <embed> dienlich sein:

<embed *wmode="transparent"* ...>


----------



## umar420 (6. August 2010)

spicelab hat gesagt.:


> Da sollte dieses HTML-Attribut im <embed> dienlich sein:
> 
> <embed *wmode="transparent"* ...>



Danke es hat geklappt vielen dank.


----------



## umar420 (10. August 2010)

Hallo,

Ich wolte nach fragen wie kann ich in html über ein button den ich drücken kann und das bild ändert sich bzw. springt auf ein andere bild ****?

Ist das in html möglich ****

Habe zwar googelt, aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## Alex_T (10. August 2010)

Die Frage ist:
Handelt es sich um einen Button (sprich ein Formularelement) oder um einen Link?


----------



## umar420 (10. August 2010)

Es handelt sich um einen Button, wenn ich den drücke soll es bild ändern.

Mein Test Webseite: http://umar420.um.funpic.de/WWW.PLAYKHA.ORG/HTML/

Da sihst du in der mitte rahmen  und ich möchte die mit den button verbinden, wenn ich den button drücke soll es ein andere rahmen kommen und der andere verschwinden ?


----------



## SpiceLab (10. August 2010)

Das klingt, dem Themenbetreff hier folgend, aber nicht nach einer Frage zur gestalterischen Umsetzung, sondern vielmehr um eine "technische", die sich mit Javascript umsetzen lässt.

Zudem ist das hier kein Sammelthema für all deine vielen (unterschiedlichen) Fragen aus diversen Fachbereichen, denn wir befinden uns hier im Forum für die Formatierungssprache CSS.

Von daher wende dich in diesem Fall bitte an das Javascript-Forum.


----------



## umar420 (10. August 2010)

spicelab hat gesagt.:


> Das klingt diesem Themenbetreff hier folgend, aber nicht nach einer Frage zur gestalterischen Umsetzung, sondern vielmehr um eine "technische", die sich mit Javascript umsetzen lässt.
> 
> Zudem ist das hier kein Sammelthema für all deine vielen (unterschiedlichen) Fragen aus diversen Fachbereichen, denn wir befinden uns hier im Forum für die Formatierungssprache CSS.
> 
> Von daher wende dich in diesem Fall bitte an das Javascript-Forum.



Aha das heist ich soll 50 verschide terad auf machen um was zu fragen cool, net schlechte idee von dir, mach weiter so irgend wann bekommst du Gold .
Naja ich will nicht mit dir anlegen da ihr immer recht habt. Ich schreibe dann eine neue terad.


----------



## SpiceLab (10. August 2010)

umar420 hat gesagt.:


> Aha das heist ich soll 50 verschide terad auf machen um was zu fragen


50 unterschiedliche Frage-/Problemstellungen = 50 unterschiedliche Sachverhalte = 50 unterschiedliche Themen.


umar420 hat gesagt.:


> mach weiter so irgend wann bekommst du bronze .


Danke, ich hab schon Silber ;-)


----------



## umar420 (10. August 2010)

spicelab hat gesagt.:


> 50 unterschiedliche Frage-/Problemstellungen = 50 unterschiedliche Sachverhalte = 50 unterschiedliche Themen.


 
Net gleich weinen Bitte, habe doch zugeben das du recht hast. Immer mit der ruhe. Und lass mich garnet aufregen. Ich gehe dir aus den weg und du mir. Ich finde einfach net in ordnung, wenn einer einfach was anderes schreibt statt zu  antworten. Du konntest mir antworten und dann auch hinweisen auf einen neuen terad. Aber wie gesagt es ist alles in ordnung.


----------

